# mjoy79's journal



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not much here yet. I'm pretty busy with work this week. But thought I'd start my journal by posting my two youtube videos (with future videos to come).
First is my crazy Charlie. I wanted to show how he goes up for air. He does a cool jump!
http://youtu.be/da-RZ2G0uXQ

Here's a cute video of my sorority checking out a new addition to their tank. I'm not surprised their first thought was that it was FOOD?!!
http://youtu.be/CMyT322ZtIQ

Later on I'll go ahead and post a pic of each of my bettas. That should be fun!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mjoy, my cheeks are hurting now. That second video made me laugh so hard at first. They are precious!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ha ha ha... that decoration is the ultimate betta teaser. Are they still doing that or have they figured it out?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ohmigosh, I loved that second video! *thinks about video* Buwahahahahaa! They were beyond adorable!

And Charlie is an awesomely handsome fish. I love his tail.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. No I haven't seen them try to eat that decoration since then  but those girls are so much fun!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Ode to Chandler*

I have a memorial thread up for Chandler but I thought I would make a place for him in my journal. His time with me was too short and I still miss him very much.
I purchased Chandler from Petsmart in December 2010. Unfortunately I didn't do any research on proper betta care so I bought him this tank and put him on my wall:










Eventually I decided that wouldn't work and I felt a little sorry for him so I got him a 1 gallon tank. But still had no idea about the need for a heater. I almost lost him when we had a cold snap in January. I ended up keeping my space heater near him and he survived winter with me. He started growing a lot. He got huge! 
Eventually I started getting bit a little by the betta bug and I got Ross (from Petsmart) to join him. It was around this time I found this site and did other searching and figured out they need temps in the 76-82 range and bigger tanks. So I purchased a couple of 2.5G tanks, heaters and filters and well my “obsession” began.
Here are a few pictures I got of Chandler.


















































Unfortunately in October he passed. He was a happy, healthy, stubborn boy. I went out one night and came back a couple of hours later to find he had been severely injured and he was in a lot of pain. I don’t know how it happened; the only thing I can imagine is that it had to do with the filter in his 3G tank. I knew there was nothing I could do for him. It hurt so much to see him struggling like that. I had to let him go. It hurt to see him go but I have him to thank for my love of betta. I miss you Chandler!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry Chandler was injured the way he was.  I can only imagine how hard it must have been for you to let him go. He was a gorgeous, gorgeous guy. Such a rich red color.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm so sorry Chandler was injured the way he was.  I can only imagine how hard it must have been for you to let him go. He was a gorgeous, gorgeous guy. Such a rich red color.


Thank you Sakura!!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

mjoy I am so sorry to hear about Chandler. May he rest in peace. He was a gorgeous boy! Keep your chin up though


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you Gloria!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok so I hear that Petco is having another $1 per gallon sale and I have a giftcard I need to spend there. I'm wondering if this would be a good time to get another 10G tank and do some rearranging. My current tanks:
20G - currently holding 4 male bettas (divided)
10G - currently holding 5 female bettas (sorority)
10G - holding Hurley (giant HMPK)
3 three-gallons holding 1 male betta each

I've tried different set ups for 4 of my guys attempting to get them to stop tail biting and so far nothing has worked. Whether they are alone, can see another betta or not, they keep biting those tails. I've kept their water clean so no infections or other issues.

I'm thinking of making the 20G into a sorority tank and adding a few more girls (wonder if this would mess up my current 5 too much, if there would be too much aggression since these 5 have been together for 4-5 months now) or as long as I add them the same way I did to begin with, with all the new space, things would be fine?
Then want to divide the new 10G and the remaining 10G either 2 or 3 ways each. And place each male in the best place to minimize aggression. The 4 that are in the 20G now have all gotten used to having a neighbor that they can't get to 

More thoughts/updates to come...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think adding to your sorority would be fine as long as you take the others out, rearrange things, which you would be doing since you'll have a 20 gallon, and put them back in. Just keep an eye on them to make sure they behave themselves. lol


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Went to Petco this evening. First of all - had to leave 2 guys there that were just gorgeous.
One - I seriously almost took him home - a black/blue/red double tail
Two - gorgeous cambodian halfmoon with a purple fins.
Ugh it was so hard to leave them at the store. But I had to. I adopted out 2 guys a couple months ago to family and I still have 13 bettas now. And if I plan on expanding my sorority soon, I really just need to wait and get new girls when their new tank is ready.

Thanks for the advice, dramaqueen. I agree. I think everything should be fine once I move everything over to the 20G - everything will look different. I'll add all the girls in at once and everyone will set up new territories. I know I'll have to watch super close though with new girls around, espeically if they're smaller than my current girls. The ones I saw at Petco today mostly were young. But I saw a few that might be ok to add. 
So I glued in the divider holders tonight and once those are dry I will fill the tank up and put in the plants I bought tonight. Planted tanks scare me a bit still but I'm really wanting to do it. Oh I got a 15 gallon tank, I just remembered. LOL. I already had a hood/cover for it. Unfortunately they charged me full price for the tank and I didn't notice til I got home. So I'll need to take the receipt and the proof of purchase back to the store and make sure they give me my discount. Hate having to go back to the store.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, both those fish are beautiful! I would have had a hard time leaving them, too.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*RIP Hurley 1-9-12*

Well, I put up a memorial thread but I wanted to add a post in my journal for Hurley too. I'm still kicking myself over this. I really wish i could go back and NOT put him in that 20 gallon tank. My thinking was that he'd enjoy swimming around the 20G while helping me cycle it and get it ready for my sorority. Things seemed fine (with the exception of him hiding in his log too much) but this morning when I woke up, he was at the bottom of the tank, dead. I feel so guilty and stupid for basically putting him in there to die. He was a gorgeous spunky big guy and he seemed happy in his 10G. 

Now I know I need to start completely over with my 20G. Completely empty it, completely rinse the gravel, everything. I had just tanken out all the decor and plants, etc and vacuumed the gravel and added more treated water to it before. Thinking I was keeping the cycle going. I wish Hurley didn't have to die because i had no clue what I was doing.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Still feeling pretty lousy about Hurley. But trying to learn from my mistakes and improve my betta-keeping. I know its going to be some time before my 20G will be ready for the sorority. But I've been thinking today about the size differences between my current 5 girls and the 5 I plan on adding. I'm thinking about picking up a few girls that aren't super tiny this evening and setting them up in small kritter keepers and 1G tanks and allowing them to grow out a bit before adding them in with current girls. 2 of my girls (Rose and Sun) have grown quite a bit since I got them in August. the others have grown too but not as much. Rose and Sun are both VT. i wonder if VT girls grow faster. I'm thinking I can take my time and get the girls I really want if I go over the next couple weeks and see what they have at the petstore. I am thinking of keeping them in the 20G or either of my other large tanks i now have available (seperately in a small amount of heated water - to keep them warm. 
Gives me something to take my mind off of losing Hurley. Also need to move the 3 plants I put into the 15G into their own tank. I'm an idiot and didn't know I needed soil under the sand. 
I know I might sound like an inexperienced fish- keeper. But I basically am! I'm scared of larger tanks but I'm working on that. 
Until next time


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Pic update *

took quite a few pics of my bettas last night. Thought I'd share.
Oh I also went ahead and got ALL 5 new sorority girls last night too LOL.
I took pics of all of them except one - oops. She was hiding behind a leaf when i was taking pics and forgot to come back to her.
so I'll start with new girls
1. cambodian CT - she looks like an older version of the 2 girls I lost last year the day after I bought them
2. Hard to tell but this one is actually a pale yellow CT with what looks like black on the body. I have a feeling she'll get darker on her body soon
3. cambodian with pastel blue fins or cellophane CT. 
4. dark aqua/blue CT. She's the largest of the new girls
5. not pictured. cambodian VT (hope Rose leaves her alone!)


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Pics update continuted*

Only got 2 decent pics of current sorority girls. 
Ana Lucia - my grey/blue CT and Rose my cambodian VT

Next is Justin (Furstenfeld) looking beautiful in his own 3G. He had some biting issues for awhile when I had him in a divided tank but since he's been back alone he's done better. Still not what it was but he leaves it alone 

Ross still as gorgeous as ever. He's currently in a divided 15 G with only 1 other neighbor that he can't see right now (Sawyer). He has such long fins on him. He always gives me such pretty flare shots.

Next is Sawyer, charging at me LOL. He's the most highstrung betta i have and is a major tailbiter. Whether he has neighbors or not, he keeps chomping. Bad boy!

Same with Jack the blue & white delta (SD?). I keep enjoying watching the blue spread out all over him but wish he'd leave his tail alone. He's done better lately but still chomps occasionally.

Finally pictured is John Locke. His coloring keeps amazing me every day. he started out completely clear and now he's dark blue/green and showing signs of red in places too

Need to get pics of the rest of them - Libby. Juliette, Sun, Charlie & Joey. they haven't been very photogenic lately. LOL


----------



## featheredB3ttas (Jan 3, 2012)

You have some gorgeous bettas ^^ Better than my two current ones, lolz


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks featheredB3ttas 

A small update..... Sayid is back in my care. My mom offered him back to me after I told her I lost Hurley and Charlie. I went ahead and took him. She still has 1 other betta. She named him Shamu because of his jumping abilities especially for food. He's a gorgeous "king" white and lavender plakat. He's getting pretty big! He's in a 2.5 gallon tank at my parents' house and I think they wouldn't want anything bigger. If he were in my care, I'd probably put him in one of my 10G tanks. Maybe I some point I can give my mom my 3G tank. But he is fine where he is now.

So anyways, i have Sayid back. He's a yellow VT. He should be re-named Flare Boy because he does that so much. He used to be right next to Shamu's tank. I currently have him on my counter along with Jack (in their own 3G critter keepers). But I'm sure he'll eventually make his way somewhere else once I have my two 10G tanks available. 
I'll take new pics of Sayid and post them soon


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Got a new pic of Sayid - of course he's flaring at the camera.
I'm a little worried about him though, he seems to just be hanging out, not doing much. I don't know if moving again affected him. When he was at my parents' house he was so fiesty and active and now he seems listless. Hopefully he's just adjusting and will be back to his old self soon.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Tank update*

Ok I just need to update my journal with my tank updates and then I must be off to go clean 
BTW on a personal note - I have recently started treatment for ADHD and so far- so good for the most part. I tend to forget about things and get distracted and make impulsive decisions and even purchases. 
But in the last few days since beginning treatment I have finally gotten my 20G sorority going and have divided one 10G and set up the other with live plants. Live plants are a bit expensive but I believe it will pay off in the long run to have them in my tanks.
Here is my sorority tank:








All of my girls have names now!
Here is the tread I posted about my sorority tank and all its residents.

Here is the two ten gallons, both with mostly live plants. 
John Locke and Sawyer share one








Sayid has one all to himself









Here is the group of them including the bookshelf aquarium that Ross lives in


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Posted this in my sorority thread but wanted to post it here as well.
This is the new video I made of the 20 gallon sorority tank:
http://youtu.be/JOLYkOHEJBs
By the way I am really loving having planted tanks. Ammonia read at 0ppm yesterday in the 20G sorority. It was close to 0 (between 0-.25ppm) in Sayid's 10G and was about .25 in Sawyer and John Locke's 10G. I'm not sure why it seemed to be reading so high in the divided 10g but I wonder if I need more plants?
In Justin's 3G ammonia was reading pretty bad yesterday (about 2ppm) so it has me concerned. I did a 50% change yesterday and I'll do another one today and see how it reads. His is not planted but has a filter. He doesn't act sick or lethargic but maybe a little skittish compared to my other bettas. From where I'm sitting now he looks to be working on a bubble nest though. I still want to get that ammonia reading down!

Also I did purchase a reverse osmossis system but haven't used it because I can't hook it up to my faucets. I need to determine if I need to purchase anything else to go with it or might just wait until I move to see if I can use it in the new place. If not, I may just sell it on ebay (the way I bought it). 
Fortunately the plants are helping in that department (assuming I actually do have ammonia in my water source).


----------

